# Gentropin aqx 30iu



## MuscleFlex105 (Aug 19, 2012)

Your reviews guys?? 30iu pens.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Good sh1t mate!


----------



## MuscleFlex105 (Aug 19, 2012)

I also havent had any numb hands or any of the sides. So is this real. Cycling 3iu a day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MuscleFlex105 said:


> I also havent had any numb hands or any of the sides. So is this real. Cycling 3iu a day


they are OK same really as original hyge, numb hands and CTS are a sign that you are taking to much for your body to handle 3iu a day may be a dose that your body can handle hence no sides.

after using GH for over 10yrs i rarely get CTS and i use Pharma GH


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

expensive but good stuff, never done less then 5iu's ed but it's best to start off moderate


----------



## MuscleFlex105 (Aug 19, 2012)

Iv done hygetropin and kigtropin at 6 iu a day but not alot of results. Did it for 3 months. But my source got in gen pens amd I did 5 pens on 3 iu a day and the fat dropped off my and leaned right up. But second cycle usong the pens im getting itchy area around inject site. Can I jab it into muscle instead


----------



## MuscleFlex105 (Aug 19, 2012)

Also when best time to jab hgh??


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

before you go to bed each day ime


----------

